# Scent Shopping Spree!!



## mysticmoon (Apr 10, 2011)

I am going on a FO and EO shopping spree! I am pretty new to soapmaking (only 8 months in) and have only used EO's thus far. I am going crazy shopping for some new scents and am excited to try them. I am placing several orders and this is what I have so far after months (seriously!) of research:

Nature's Garden
-Absinthe FO
-Dragons Blood FO

WSP
-Caribbean Coconut FO
-Frankincense & Myrrh EO Blend
And some Aveda dups, but haven't decided yet

Brambleberry
-Vanilla Select
-Energy FO
-Cedar & Saffron FO
-OMH FO
-Karma EO Blend
And some Beer scents but haven't decided yet

Peak Sampler of
-Asian Sandalwood
-Bird of Paradise
-Beach Daisies
-Stargazer Lily
-Storm Watch
-Passionfruit and Guava
-Twilight Woods
-Clean Cotton
-Cool Citrus and Basil
-Amish Harvest OR Lemon Pound Cake (haven't decided yet)

So.... that's what I have so far. Any other MUST HAVES for those places that I may want? I think I have a good variety but am not sure...
Thanks!


----------



## cp chick (May 8, 2011)

Wow, that's quite a list.  You should have a lot of options.   

I have only used a few FOs because I prefer EOs as well.  I will still get the odd FO.  Will likely stick to fruit because scent preference is subjective and I don't want to make something that my friends/family don't like.  That said, I absolutely LOVE the Citrus Linen I got.  :wink:


----------



## Relle (May 9, 2011)

I've never got Bird of Paradise, I just can't imagine the smell as Strelitzias don't have a smell. :?


----------



## nattynoo (May 9, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!
FO/EO shopping rocks!!


----------



## Catmehndi (May 9, 2011)

if ever you want sampler kits - we offer a few now and you save 10% by purchasing the kit (as opposed to buying the oils individually)

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/o ... 9_167.html

And if you've never bought from NDA before, you can use 'Welcome' coupon 99521 and save another 5%!


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 9, 2011)

Oooh goody, samples!  Just ordered the chaps sample pack.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 9, 2011)

A girl after my heart.   I love all my FO's & EO's and I have quite a few.


----------



## Relle (May 9, 2011)

A lady at New Directions here in Australia told me that their FO's are not suitable for soap as they split the batch. Is that correct ?


----------



## Catmehndi (May 10, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> A lady at New Directions here in Australia told me that their FO's are not suitable for soap as they split the batch. Is that correct ?



We operate separately so I don't know what they carry down under - the ones we carry here for North America are suitable for soaps, cosmetics and candles.


----------



## my2scents (May 10, 2011)

BB : Cedar & Saffron    Really nice, STRONG
Peak : Twighlight Woods   One of my absolute favs! Its a keeper
Clean cotton : Really Strong scent go easy , smells like Bounce, does mellow after 3-4 months , I won't ever order that one again
Cool Citrus Basil : really nice, makes a great kitchen hand soap.
 Have fun!


----------



## Scentapy (May 17, 2011)

my2scents said:
			
		

> Clean cotton : Really Strong scent go easy , smells like Bounce, does mellow after 3-4 months , I won't ever order that one again



I make these really cute lamb soaps for baby shower favors and the scent has always been Clean Cotton.  If I NEVER smell that scent again I will be happy.  Gotta find a new scent for the little lambs.


----------



## Catmehndi (May 17, 2011)

Scentapy said:
			
		

> my2scents said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


littlelambseativy!
Bet there's an ivy FO out there! ; )


----------



## newbie (May 17, 2011)

I don't know if you really want anyone to suggest you add to your list, but BB's Ancient Sedona is wonderful!! I got one ounce to try and made four big bars of soap but everyone who smells it wants one. I'm being a little miserly with it until my next order comes in. Good unisex scent- one of my all-time favorites and their quality is so consistently high.


----------

